# My First Sinn: 104 I



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

My 104 I just arrived and I'm cuckoo for coco puffs. 

If you're a 104 owner, post your pics! I'd love to see what kind of straps other people have opted for.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats on a fine purchase!! . Great watch, here's mine on the bracelet.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Fantastic, sefrcoko! I am definitely on the lookout to add the bracelet.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Exceptional watch!

Canvas and NATO worked for me when I had mine


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new Sinn!


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

Jealous!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Congratulations. Great choice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

BStu185 said:


> My 104 I just arrived and I'm cuckoo for coco puffs.
> 
> If you're a 104 owner, post your pics! I'd love to see what kind of straps other people have opted for.


Congratulations on the 104. Great piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mob1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats Sinner, you made a good choice.


----------



## drbojangles (Jul 8, 2014)

Great piece. Congratulations!


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Quite the fortuitous hotel room assignment this weekend!


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mine arrived yesterday!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice 104-a watches...but I thought this was about 104-i


----------



## the_Dentist (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats - Great purchase. Prob. one of the best bang for the buck watches out there.


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Beautiful watch. Very high on my list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

sefrcoko said:


> Nice 104-a watches...but I thought this was about 104-i


We're equal-opportunity 104 lovers here.


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)

Contgratulations!! Just put mine on a NATO from Haveston.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

crhempel said:


> Contgratulations!! Just put mine on a NATO from Haveston.
> View attachment 11227010


I saw it yesterday at UGWC facebook group and ordered it for my 104 a. 😋

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

Such a beautiful piece, congrats!


----------



## Charles.K (Jun 12, 2016)

I think a swade strap would go great with the watch!


----------



## Charles.K (Jun 12, 2016)

I think a swade leather strap would be amazing for the sinn 104


----------



## Charles.K (Jun 12, 2016)

oops sorry for the double post


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just ordered this Di Modell black perforated leather rallye with orange stitching to give my 104 a sportier look. Shipping from UK so now the waiting game begins for it to arrive!


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Just ordered this Di Modell black perforated leather rallye with orange stitching to give my 104 a sportier look. Shipping from UK so now the waiting game begins for it to arrive!


Post photos with your 104 when it arrives....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Michael81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday.

Things I like:
1. Amazing build quality
2. Unique art-deco inspired design language
3. The dial. Oh god, the dial
4. Syringe hands, fonts and day-date window all look amazing
5. Excellent lume
6. Beautiful angular, distinctly German, case design
7. Well engineered and great looking bezel. The slightly thicker inner steel chapter ring is a nice touch
8. Crown action is buttery smooth
9. Running about 4 seconds fast (way better than running slow)
10. A hell of a lot of watch for €1300

Things I dislike (mostly bracelet related):
1. Could be a touch smaller
2. Sticks to my wrist a lot
3. Display-back completely unnecessary (and I suspect responsible for point #2)
4. Bracelet could be better for the money
5. Clasp feels cheap, is difficult to adjust to a perfect fit 
6. Link removal system is a bit finicky 
7. Detached end-links
8. Polished centre links (I paid Sinn €60 to have them brushed)

All in all, a great watch.


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Great looking watch. I was set on the 556I for so long. But for some reason, every time I see a picture of the 104, I get drawn in. For my 7 inch wrist, the 556 would seem the better fit though.

Decisions.


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Michael81 said:


> View attachment 11271682
> 
> 
> 8. Polished centre links (I paid Sinn €60 to have them brushed)
> ...


Good to know that Sinn can brush the links before shipment. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Great looking watch man 

Изпратено от моят GT-I9505 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## l_cypher (Jan 2, 2010)

My 104 on the 5-link-bracelet...


----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Same boat here (except I have 6.5" wrists, so perhaps even riskier for me). Strangely, I prefer the 556A over the 556I but strongly prefer the 104I over the 104A. I've been waffling so much lately that I've missed some good deals on used 556s. I think if someone put the two in front of me right now (556A and 104I), I'd go for the 104I-- it just seems like a perfect, all-around, everyday watch to me (even though it might wear too big for me).



firewood said:


> Great looking watch. I was set on the 556I for so long. But for some reason, every time I see a picture of the 104, I get drawn in. For my 7 inch wrist, the 556 would seem the better fit though.
> 
> Decisions.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

The watch doesn't wear big. If anything it wears small. This from a guy who is conservative when it comes to watch sizes and has a 6.75 wrist. It fits great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAThats6As (May 20, 2015)

Beautiful piece! I love dark brown horween leather and a medium tan suede on my Sinn.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> Post photos with your 104 when it arrives....


Here we go...finally snapped a few pics with my black/orange DiModell Rallye strap. Great quality, double prongs are a cool little detail.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

BStu185 said:


> Here we go...finally snapped a few pics with my black/orange DiModell Rallye strap. Great quality, double prongs are a cool little detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks amazing!


----------



## Csyoon25 (Feb 20, 2016)

Debating between this and the 556i. Seen the 556 in person and was amazed by the build quality. Anyone know how the 104 compares in build quality. While I'm not a huge fan of rotating bezels. I do like the dial hand combination better on the 104. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsane (May 4, 2017)

congrats


BStu185 said:


> My 104 I just arrived and I'm cuckoo for coco puffs.
> 
> If you're a 104 owner, post your pics! I'd love to see what kind of straps other people have opted for.


----------



## vabhans (Jan 12, 2017)

I need this NOW. Time to bid on one on eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

Thinking of buying a new Sinn 104. Is there still a flaw with the day wheel for a few days being misaligned/printed at an angle?


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Shipmate said:


> Thinking of buying a new Sinn 104. Is there still a flaw with the day wheel for a few days being misaligned/printed at an angle?


I have not noticed any misalignment on my 104.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> I have not noticed any misalignment on my 104.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply. I had seen that two days were crooked... if I remember it was Tues and Fri, but it these were images and videos posted a few years ago.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> I have not noticed any misalignment on my 104.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Same with mine.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

Nor mine...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LeDiep (Dec 18, 2010)

Such a beauty. Go Auburn


----------



## jpd114 (Mar 10, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice watch! I think it looks great on leather/nato straps too. One of these might have to make its way into my watch box in the next few years...


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

This thread is killing me. I've been lusting after this watch for a bit now. Just waiting on some other pieces to sell and this will be mine!


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Michael81 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11271682&d=1490264670"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you post some more pictures of the Brushed bracelet in natural light if possible? I'm saving hard for a Seiko Marinemaster 300 which will cost £1450 but my head is telling me to pull the trigger on a Sinn 104 on the leather for £840. I think though if I were to buy it I would be safer buying it with a brushed H link bracelet and purchase after market leather straps to save me money in the long run


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Congrats on your new Sinn!


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

New Sinn 104 owner here as well. My very first Sinn...oh wait maybe not Very pleased with it...the contrast of the dial and the incredible lume are exceptional!

Put it on a Colareb Spoleto Swamp strap...it wears great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

Beautiful. How does it wear in terms of wrist presence? Typically I like to stay at the 38-40mm range.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

RossFraney said:


> Beautiful. How does it wear in terms of wrist presence? Typically I like to stay at the 38-40mm range.


Cheers! 

It wears perfectly on my 20cm wrist. I came from a 38mm vintage Omega Seamaster, so at first there was some time necessary to adjust  But it sits perfectly on my wrist I must admit...very snug and comfortable. I barely notice it. I feel it may wear a bit too large on a smaller wrist though.

I think it does have some extra wrist presence due to the pretty high-shine case and straight angular lugs. But it all does fit together beautifully...very well thought out design by Sinn.


----------

